# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  EastEnders Week 44 ( 01 - 05 November 2010)

## Perdita

Monday 1 November
8.00-8.30pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders 

Stacey and the Slaters are thrown into a state of panic, in the week's first visit to Walford. 

Elsewhere, a vengeful Harry reveals the truth about Jodie to a horrified Darren. 

Tuesday 2 November
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders 

Alfie (Shane Richie) and Kat (Jessie Wallace) reveal their new-look VicKat and Alfie's new-look Vic is finally revealed to the residents of Walford, in the latest drama from Albert Square â but will the grand opening go according to plan? 

Meanwhile, Darren accidentally lets a heart-rending cat out of the bag. 

Elsewhere, Stacey and Ryan's relationship takes a startling turn. 

Thursday 4 November
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders 

Alfie's fear over Kat's hospitalisation prompts him to make a heart-warming decision, in tonight's visit to Albert Square. 

Meanwhile, Jane confides in Christian about her plans for revenge against Ian. 

Elsewhere, a heartbroken Jodie rejects Vanessa and Pat confronts Janine about her mischief-making in the Vic. 

Friday 5 November
8.00-8.30pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders 

Vanessa sinks to sickening depths to win back her daughter's love, in the final visit of the week to Walford, but will it be worth it? 

Meanwhile, brides-to-be Ronnie and Kat go head-to-head over their reception plans and Roxy makes a devastating discovery.

----------

crystalsea (15-10-2010), Dazzle (14-10-2010), Dutchgirl (16-10-2010), lizann (18-10-2010), matt1378 (22-10-2010), tammyy2j (14-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Kat and Alfie are getting married again when they did divorce or is it a renewal of vows?

----------


## sean slater

It's a renewal  :Smile:  So they are lining up the fact that Kat is having problems with the baby, being in hosptial and everything. Second time she's gone in.

----------


## lizann

There was pictures of Ryan and Stacey kissing in a soap magazine

----------


## Perdita

They kiss, but then Stacey pushes Ryan away and runs off, I believe it has something to do with her exit

----------


## alan45

The Queen Vic is officially re-opened on EastEnders next month - but the happy day for the Moons is marred by a heated clash between Kat and Roxy.

Things become tense between the pair when Kat sees Roxy flirting with Alfie - leaving her furious at a time when she should be celebrating an exciting new chapter in her life.

Later, the situation gets worse when, while working behind the bar at the pub, Roxy steps in to help with the beer pumps - earning praise from Alfie as he brands her a "saviour" in front of everyone.

When Alfie leans in to give Roxy a kiss on the cheek, he gets a surprise when she turns her head at the wrong moment and their lips close in on each other, prompting Kat to erupt with anger.

Unable to control her rage, Kat grabs Roxy's hair and pulls out some of her extensions - and it's not long until the feisty blonde fights back.

Appalled by Kat's behaviour, Alfie pushes the door open and orders her to get out of the pub…

----------


## alan45

This is the moment that Alfie drops down on one knee and asks Kat to renew their wedding vows in a forthcoming episode of EastEnders.

As revealed yesterday, fans can expect the Albert Square couple to hit a rocky moment next month when Kat thinks that Alfie has been flirting with Roxy at the refurbished Queen Vic.

After Kat attacks Roxy at the pub, Alfie is appalled and throws his wife out - leaving her devastated.

However, the pair later have a heart-to-heart and Alfie manages to calm Kat down as they set their differences aside once and for all.

Soon afterwards, Alfie stuns Kat by dropping to the floor and proposing in a surprise romantic gesture. Facing the love of her life under a full moon, will Kat agree to renew their vows? And will the Walford favourites get a happy ending?



The episode featuring Alfie's proposal airs on Thursday, November 4 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

1st Nov

Max and Vanessa leave the Slaters' party hand-in-hand, but to their horror, they arrive home to find the word 'slapper' written across their front door. Max immediately assumes that Jay is responsible and cannot wait to get his hands on him. However, Vanessa later admits to Jodie that she has a feeling the abuse could be coming from Harry. Later on, Lauren and Mercy discover a poster of a topless Vanessa entitled 'slapper' and show it to Darren. Soon afterwards, Darren tells Vanessa, Max and Jodie that the posters are "all over the place", before going to take the remaining ones down.

While trying to get rid of the posters, Darren finds Harry spraying one of the cars in the car lot. As Darren confronts Harry, the businessman reveals that Jodie is not actually his daughter. Back at the Brannings', Max grabs his keys to leave and hunt down Harry, but Vanessa begs him not to, admitting that there is a secret she has not told him. She then tells him the truth, adding that Jodie does not know and must never find out…

Meanwhile, with their car stalled at a level crossing, a train fast approaching and baby Lily in the back seat, Ryan and Janine start to panic. Will they make it out on time?

Elsewhere, Kat and Alfie get the green light to move into The Vic that night, and Pat tries to get in touch with Janine when she hears that Stacey's baby is missing.

2nd Nov

After Jodie leaves an answer phone message for Harry asking him to call her back, Max and Vanessa look guilty when Jodie gets annoyed with her father. Darren tries to persuade Jodie to go and visit Harry, but Vanessa 'accidentally' kicks him under the table. Later, Vanessa heads over to the car lot and speaks to Darren, making him admit to what Harry has told him. Darren panics as a desperate Vanessa tells him that Harry has everything he needs to take Jodie away from her. A confused Darren speaks to Tamwar about his situation as he doesn't know what to do, but Tamwar advises him to hide away and pretend he knows nothing. 

Max and Vanessa ultimately decide that Jodie is grown-up enough to hear the truth from Vanessa. While Max and Vanessa discuss telling Jodie, she walks into the car lot office looking pale and upset. As Jodie tells them that her father has just phoned her, Darren jumps to conclusions and comforts her, completely putting his foot in it. Jodie, confused, tells a horrified Darren that she did not answer the phone call...


Meanwhile, at the grand re-opening of The Vic, Alfie does a welcoming speech and Kat cuts the ribbon. Soon afterwards, Kat goes cold as she spots Roxy working behind the bar, as Roxy had been flirting with Alfie earlier on in the day. Later, an eager Roxy steps in to help with the beer pumps, and Alfie calls her a "saviour" while she gets a round of applause. Alfie goes to kiss Roxy on the cheek but she turns her head at the wrong moment and their lips close in on each other. Furious, Kat grabs Roxy's hair, pulling out some of her extensions. Roxy and Kat start fighting while Alfie tries to make them stop. Shocked by Kat's behaviour, Alfie pushes the door open and tells her to get out.

Elsewhere, Christian and Syed arrive at the Beales', telling a surprised Jane that Ian invited them over as he has an announcement to make. Ian arrives home and directs them into the garden to find Bobby standing there with the pink ribbon stolen from The Vic wrapped around him. Ian takes out the letter, revealing that it gives them a date for the court hearing about the adoption. As Bobby performs a poem for Jane, Ian tells her that in a few weeks they will be a proper family.

4th Nov

At the Beales', Ian continues to celebrate as he brings out an expensive-looking cake for Jane topped with mother and child figurines. With Ian and Syed busy in the kitchen, Jane and Christian have a chance to talk alone. Jane brings up the topic of Ian, saying she needs to hear the things Christian hates about Ian in order to fill her head with negative thoughts so she can hate him again, as the adoption was the nicest thing he has ever done for her. 

Christian learns that Jane was planning to move up north for a new start until she saw Bobby's reaction to the news of the adoption. Jane tells him the story of Lucy's abortion and Christian is shocked and disgusted, telling her to leave as soon as she can. Later on, Ian questions Jane on seeming a bit down, but she lies to him, insisting that she is happy but just overwhelmed. Meanwhile, Kim realises she has accidentally picked up Denise's handbag and after rummaging through it, she finds a letter relating to Jane's secret bank account. Kim arrives at the Beales' and hands the letter to Ian, who reads it while Jane is at work...

Meanwhile, after finding out the shocking revelation about her father, Jodie tries to act as if nothing has happened and leaves the car lot office upbeat. However, it finally hits Jodie back at the salon where she begins to cry. Darren turns up apologising for interfering but confirms that it is true. He suggests that Jodie should speak to her mum, but Jodie tells him that Vanessa is not her mother, as a proper mum would not act in this way. Later, Vanessa admits to Jodie that Harry never knew he wasn't her father until now. Things go from bad to worse as Jodie fights to stay in control, telling a destroyed Vanessa to stay away from her. 

Elsewhere, Alfie's plans to rig a prize draw for a Caribbean holiday go awry when Heather wins the prize. Later, Kat slips over on the street and has to go to hospital, where she discovers that Alfie really does care for the baby. The pair later agree to renew their wedding vows when Alfie drops down on one knee under a full moon.

5th Nov

As Jodie announces her plans to move out, Vanessa acknowledges Max's advice to try to stop her. At the car lot office, Darren faces Vanessa, who tells him that if he wants Jodie back, he has to take the keys for Harry's house and fetch Jodie's belongings. To get Harry out of the house, Vanessa meets up with him in his car, where Harry threatens to do something to Jodie in order to hurt Vanessa. Harry takes Vanessa's watch, bracelet, earrings and rings in return for him agreeing to leave Jodie alone - however, there is one last thing he wants. Just as she is about to get out of the car, he tells her that they are going to drive somewhere and say goodbye 'in the old fashioned way'. Seeing it as the only thing she can do to protect Jodie, Vanessa agrees. 

Later on, Vanessa returns to Max's house, where Darren arrives with Jodie's possessions. Vanessa then lies to Jodie, telling her that Harry has dropped off her stuff and that he must not want any more contact. Much to Vanessa's surprise, Jodie tells her that something was missing when she was looking for flats - Vanessa. The pair hug and make up. Soon afterwards, Max, Vanessa, Jodie and Darren are shocked when a brick smashes through the front window, shattering it and landing on the floor next to them. Darren and Max rush to look out the window, but cannot see anyone.

Meanwhile, Jane wakes up to a call from Denise, alerting her to the fact that Ian has the letter. As Ian leaves for the bank, Jane is left to frantically search for the letter, making a mess as she fails to find it. Christian advises her to invent a cover story about taking Ian on a trip away to Paris as a surprise Christmas present, which she later uses when Ian confronts her about the letter. Despite the unconvincing story, Ian believes her. Jane's heart sinks as she is forced to go through with it and call the travel agents. Jane later meets Christian at The Vic and explains what has happened. Christian then offers to open a new bank account for Jane in his name…

Elsewhere, Alfie decides that he and Kat will renew their vows in The Vic on Thursday, only to find that this will clash with Ronnie's wedding. When Ronnie learns of the clash, she tells Roxy to get fireworks, white carriages and ice sculptures to make her wedding superior to Kat and Alfie's. However, paying a visit to the cash point later on, Roxy realises that she has spent all her money.

----------

